# See through blanks



## Ginny (Nov 23, 2012)

We have been having a huge problem with Pink Pearl and Sky Pink going see through. 

We have tried painting the tubes white, but then the two part epoxy is creamy yellow, so we are ending up with brown looking patches. 

If we use Super Glue the paint seems to react with the super glue and the paint either comes off in patches or it gets so hot and the glue seems to set before we get the tube in. 

We have then tried using the 'silver colored tubes' and used the super glue. Now we are seeing air bubbles. 

We have not tried the silver tubes with the creamy coloured two part epoxy glue. 

I have tried painting the inside of the blank. That seems rather difficult with the spray paint and even more difficult with an acrylic paint and a brush. The next problem is that the tube will not fit in the hole of the blank once there is paint on the blank and the tube!

Maybe we should just paint the inside of the blank and not the tube?

We are not sure what else to try - maybe we are using the wrong paint? 

I am beginning to think that the best route to go is to paint the inside of the blank? What is the best paint to use for that? And the best method? We are feeling really frustrated with this 'Pink' at the moment, but we have to finally get a good result for this order.

All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated - thank you in advance!

Ginny


----------



## rich gubbin (Nov 23, 2012)

hi there, in my experience its better to paint the inside of the blanks, several light coats or you could get crazing showing thru the barrel, stay away from super glue as the heat reacts with the paint. i tend to use acrylic based paints and glue the tubes with gorrila glue. hope this helps.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 23, 2012)

I use tester pots of acrylic paint and a q-tip ( ear bud ) to paint the inside of the blank. While it's still wet, I push the tube back and forth through the blank. This seems to get the paint into all the little drilling scratch marks and removes excess paint.  Just wipe off the paint from the tube as you do it.
I allow it to dry for at least a few hours and then use medium or thick ( slow ) CA. 

BTW, who's gonna win? The Lions or the Bokke this weekend?:biggrin:


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Ginny,

you can use nail varnish inside the blank,
nail varnish and CA glue are similar basis.
On my tests it work perfect.

regards from Germany
Gerhard


----------



## Boz (Nov 23, 2012)

I paint the inside of the blank.  15 min epoxy to hold the tubes in.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Put 1 drop of the same colour of paint that you painted the tubes with in the epoxy you use to glue in the tube. No harm to the epoxy!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 23, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I use tester pots of acrylic paint and a q-tip ( ear bud ) to paint the inside of the blank. While it's still wet, I push the tube back and forth through the blank. This seems to get the paint into all the little drilling scratch marks and removes excess paint.  Just wipe off the paint from the tube as you do it.
> I allow it to dry for at least a few hours and then use medium or thick ( slow ) CA.
> 
> BTW, who's gonna win? The Lions or the Bokke this weekend?:biggrin:



BOKKE :laugh::laugh:


----------



## switch62 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ginny

I did some pink pens about a month ago. I could see that some of the blanks were going to become see through, especially on the ends.

I used pink auto paint, the touch up spray can type. Sprayed the paint into the cap to collect it and used a q-tip (ear bud) to coat the inside of the hole. I did 2 coats. While the paint was just dry I pushed the tubes in and wriggled them around to flatten the paint. Left to fully dry overnight.

On some of the 7mm pens I actually made the hole slightly over sized to compensate for the paint. Do this by having the drill bit in the drillpress turn on and rub the inside of the hole against the flutes of the bit evenly all the way around.

I also coloured thick CA with a few drops of auto paint. It doesn't set off the CA and strength seems unaffected. Even used accelerator. The thick CA also fills any gaps between the hole and the tube. I put a thick layer on 2/3 of the tube. Most comes out as I push in and rotate the tube.

First time I've done this and it worked great. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I will try out everything that has been recommended and will report back!

BTW the Bokke will win - they must!


----------



## randyrls (Nov 23, 2012)

Ginny said:


> Maybe we should just paint the inside of the blank and not the tube?



YES!  That is it exactly.  Drill the hole with the next larger bit than you would normally use, and then paint the inside of the tube.  I just use a lacquer spray paint.

Further Hint:   A contrasting color can change the entire look of the blank.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd also suggest sanding the inside of the tube with a fairly fine grit (220?) before painting. Wrap some sanpaper around a small dowel (I use one of the steel rods from my transfer punch set) and run it in and out of the hole with a slight twisting motion. I believe this does 2 things: 1st, it smooths out the rough surface and preps it for the paint. 2nd - it enlarges the hole ever so slightly to allow for some of the thickness of the paiint. Be sure to remove the dust from the inside of the blank before painting. .


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> I'd also suggest sanding the inside of the tube with a fairly fine grit (220?) before painting. Wrap some sanpaper around a small dowel (I use one of the steel rods from my transfer punch set) and run it in and out of the hole with a slight twisting motion. I believe this does 2 things: 1st, it smooths out the rough surface and preps it for the paint. 2nd - it enlarges the hole ever so slightly to allow for some of the thickness of the paiint. Be sure to remove the dust from the inside of the blank before painting. .


 

I second this method. It is the one I use also and works well. Testors paint here as well


----------



## cozee (Nov 23, 2012)

Years ago I tired of all the painting and have been powder coating tubes since then Have no issues and super glue or clear epoxy works well for gluing the tubes in.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 23, 2012)

Like Mark C. suggested, add a drop of paint to the epoxy. I had thought of this method while trying to dye epoxy with powdered pigment for another project. The liquid pigment or paint would be easier to mix and give better results.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 24, 2012)

Cozee, how do you Powder coat the tubes?


----------



## Ginny (Nov 24, 2012)

Mack and Mike, do you use acrylic paint in the epoxy Oran oil based paint?


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 24, 2012)

Ginny said:


> Mack and Mike, do you use acrylic paint in the epoxy Oran oil based paint?


Mack here; I use acrylics only because that's what I use to paint the tubes as well.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes to the clear epoxy.  You can add paint to it as suggested.


----------



## KenV (Nov 24, 2012)

Ginny

If you use really transparent materials such as lucite, you will get very different appearances depending on how you treat the drilled hole before painting.  Sanding, polishing, or making uniform scrarches by scraping affects the appearance seen through the transparent or lightly translucent material.  


Acrylics and colored epoxy are my normal 


You can avoid air bubbles with long set epoxy and care with plated and coated tubes,


----------



## cozee (Nov 24, 2012)

Harbor Freight powder coating unit and a toaster oven. Powders can be found on eBay.


----------

